# How your lawmakers vote (unbelievable video)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*How your lawmakers vote (unbelievable video)*

_youtube.com -_ This is out of TX but I am sure it happens eleswhere.

This is Pure BS. Now you know why stupid sh!t passes


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Someone should show this to a Boston TV Station and see if this goes on under the State House dome.


----------

